# vBulletin debug information



## Mishihari Lord (Sep 22, 2012)

I just started seeing the following information at the bottom of thread pages.  I certainly don't need to see it, and it looks like something you might not want exposed for security reasons.

Edit:  And the little question mark has a link to detailed query information on the site's databases.  Looks like MySQL code.

[sblock]
X vBulletin 3.8.7 Debug Information

    Page Generation 1.61988 seconds
    Memory Usage 17,130KB
    Queries Executed 64 (?)

More Information
Template Usage:

    (1)SHOWTHREAD
    (1)ad_footer_end
    (1)ad_footer_start
    (1)ad_header_end
    (1)ad_header_logo
    (1)ad_navbar_below
    (1)ad_showthread_beforeqr
    (1)ad_showthread_firstpost
    (1)ad_showthread_firstpost_sig
    (1)ad_showthread_firstpost_start
    (1)adv_portal
    (1)adv_portal_middle_ads
    (1)adv_portal_module_wrapper_toggle
    (2)adv_portal_module_wrapper_toggle2
    (10)adv_portal_recthreads_exp
    (1)adv_portal_recthreads_exp_head
    (1)adv_portal_social
    (1)dbt_tt_navbar_vb3
    (6)dbtech_usertag_mention
    (2)dbtech_usertag_quicklinks_link
    ((14)dnd_browse_items_tr)dnd_browse_items_tr
    (2)editor_clientscript
    (1)editor_css
    (1)editor_jsoptions_font
    (1)editor_jsoptions_size
    ((24)editor_smilie)editor_smilie
    (1)editor_smiliebox
    (6)editor_smiliebox_row
    (1)footer
    (1)forumrules
    (1)gobutton
    (1)header
    (1)headinclude
    (2)imp_showthread_quickreply
    (1)navbar
    (3)navbar_link
    ((15)navbar_notifications_menubit)navbar_notifications_menubit
    (1)newpost_disablesmiliesoption
    (4)option
    ((37)postbit_legacy)postbit_legacy
    ((37)postbit_onlinestatus)postbit_onlinestatus
    ((87)postbit_reputation)postbit_reputation
    ((37)postbit_wrapper)postbit_wrapper
    (1)postnotes_ajax_js
    (4)showthread_bookmarksite
    (1)showthread_changepostsowner_link
    (1)spacer_close
    (1)spacer_open
    (1)tagbit_wrapper
    (6)threadbit_pagelink
    (1)twitterposter_manual_tweet_script
    (1)vault_general_links
    (1)vault_general_menu
    (1)vault_general_newimage
    (1)vault_search_navbar
    (1)vbseo_linkbackmenu
    (1)vbseo_linkbackmenu_entry 

Phrase Groups Available:

    adv_portal
    calendar
    global
    inlinemod
    postbit
    postbit
    posting
    prefix
    reputationlevel
    showthread


Included Files:

    ./vbseo.php
    ./includes/functions_vbseo.php
    ./includes/functions_vbseo_pre.php
    ./includes/config_vbseo.php
    ./includes/functions_vbseo_url.php
    ./includes/functions_vbseo_createurl.php
    ./includes/functions_vbseo_db.php
    ./includes/functions_vbseo_vb.php
    ./includes/functions_vbseo_seo.php
    ./includes/functions_vbseo_misc.php
    ./includes/functions_vbseo_crr.php
    ./includes/functions_vbseo_cache.php
    ./includes/functions_vbseo_hook.php
    ./includes/functions_vbseo_startup.php
    ./includes/config.php
    ./showthread.php
    ./global.php
    ./includes/init.php
    ./includes/class_core.php
    ./includes/functions.php
    ./includes/class_hook.php
    ./includes/vba_cmps_include_template.php
    ./vault/wiki.php
    ./vault/plugins.php
    ./dbtech/usertag/hooks/init_startup.php
    ./dbtech/usertag/includes/specialtemplates.php
    ./fbb/hooks/init_startup.php
    ./dbtech/vbquiz/hooks/init_startup.php
    ./includes/api/class_core_ext.php
    ./includes/api/functions_api.php
    ./vboptimise/core/class_vboptimise.php
    ./vboptimise/core/class_operator_model.php
    ./vboptimise/core/class_vboptimise_overload.php
    ./includes/vba_cmps_include_top.php
    ./includes/vba_cmps_global.php
    ./dbtech/usertag/hooks/cache_templates.php
    ./dbtech/vbquiz/hooks/cache_templates.php
    ./dbtech/tripletriad/hooks/cache_templates.php
    ./dbtech/usertag/hooks/global_start.php
    ./dbtech/usertag/includes/class_core.php
    ./dbtech/usertag/includes/class_cache.php
    ./dbtech/usertag/includes/class_template.php
    ./dbtech/usertag/hooks/process_templates_complete.php
    ./fbb/hooks/global_start.php
    ./dbtech/vbquiz/hooks/process_templates_complete.php
    ./includes/vba_cmps_include_bottom.php
    ./includes/functions_bigthree.php
    ./vault/functions/url.php
    ./vault/wiki/encode.php
    ./vault/wiki/language.php
    ./vault/plugins/navbar.php
    ./vault/wiki/url.php
    ./vault/wiki/field.php
    ./vault/wiki/permissions.php
    ./vault/wiki/string.php
    ./dbtech/usertag/hooks/notifications_list.php
    ./dbtech/tripletriad/hooks/notifications_list.php
    ./dbtech/vbquiz/hooks/process_templates_complete_div.php
    ./includes/class_postbit.php
    ./includes/class_bbcode.php
    ./includes/functions_reputation.php
    ./vault/wiki/contenttype.php
    ./vault/plugins/bbcode.php
    ./vault/functions/bbcode.php
    ./vault/functions/bbcode/handle.php
    ./vault/wiki/tag.php
    ./vault/functions/bbcode/image.php
    ./vault/functions/bbcode/headline.php
    ./vault/plugins/postbit.php
    ./fbb/hooks/postbit_imicons.php
    ./dbtech/usertag/hooks/postbit_display_complete.php
    ./fbb/hooks/postbit_display_complete.php
    ./dbtech/tripletriad/hooks/postbit_display_complete.php
    ./includes/functions_postnotes.php
    ./dbtech/usertag/hooks/bbcode_parse_complete_precache.php
    ./dbtech/usertag/hooks/bbcode_parse_complete.php
    ./vault/plugins/bbcode/autolink.php
    ./includes/functions_editor.php
    ./vault/plugins/toolbar.php
    ./vault/plugins/showthread.php
    ./dbtech/usertag/hooks/showthread_complete.php
    ./modules/recentthreads.php
    ./includes/functions_forumdisplay.php
    ./vault/plugins/threadbit.php 

Hooks Called:

    init_startup
    vba_cmps_include_getpage
    fbb_init_startup
    fetch_userinfo_query
    fetch_musername
    fetch_userinfo
    cache_permissions
    fetch_threadinfo_query
    fetch_threadinfo
    fetch_foruminfo
    style_fetch
    vba_cmps_include_preprocess_modules
    cache_templates
    global_start
    parse_templates
    can_moderate_forum
    vault_url_encode
    vault_url_generate
    notifications_list
    global_setup_complete
    showthread_start
    showthread_getinfo
    showthread_post_start
    showthread_query_postids
    showthread_query
    bbcode_fetch_tags
    bbcode_create
    showthread_postbit_create
    postbit_factory
    postbit_display_start
    reputation_image
    bbcode_parse_start
    postbit_imicons
    postbit_display_complete
    bbcode_parse_complete_precache
    bbcode_parse_complete
    tag_fetchbit_complete
    editor_wysiwyg_compatible
    editor_toolbar_switch
    editor_toolbar_start
    editor_toolbar_end
    forumrules
    showthread_bookmarkbit
    navbits
    navbits_complete
    showthread_complete
    replacement_vars
    global_complete
    vba_cmps_module_recthreads_start
    threadbit_process
    vba_cmps_module_recthreadsbits
    vba_cmps_print_output

Messages:[/sblock]


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 22, 2012)

Not much to add except being a data point - I'm seeing this information as well.


----------



## dd.stevenson (Sep 23, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 23, 2012)

[MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION]?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep, it was there while something was being debugged.


----------



## Obryn (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm getting debug information, still.  Running Google Chrome on Win7 x64.

Not that it's in the way or anything - just an FYI.

-O


----------



## Tovec (Sep 28, 2012)

Same. Still getting it. Running firefox on a winXP and win7 OS's.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 28, 2012)

Getting it, Firefox, Win 7.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Sep 28, 2012)

I see it now on Chrome Windows 7


----------



## Umbran (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't think it is a browser dependent bug, folks.  It is up while they're testing and debugging features, and they should turn it off when they're done.


----------

